# Andersons Innova VS Milorganite



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Has anyone used Andersons Innova 7-1-2 Organic fertilizer? I've seen plenty on Milorganite in this forum. But was wondering if anyone has used both (at different times) and preferred one over the other.

I know there's a big price difference in each bag, but Milorganite wants you to put down ALOT of fertilizer /ft².

I have a 6000 ft² lawn. (Bermuda Hybrid, North GA, Clay soil)

Andersons 7-1-2 recommends ½ lb. / 1000 ft² (at Medium app rate)
--which calculates 1.1 - 40 lb. bags. (about 1 bag= $68)

Milorganite 6-4-0 recommends 36 lbs / 2500 ft² (14.4 lbs / 1000 ft²)
--which calculates 2.7 - 36 lb bags (about 3 bags=$45)

In the end, is Milorganite still cheaper, and easier to get. I'd have to order The Andersons and I can just get Milorganite at Home Depot.

I'd 100% be willing to use The Andersons if it's worth it. Let me know your comments!


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Haven't tried the Anderson's Innova, but I'm sure it's a good product, but it is expensive. I've used Milorganite a couple of times and been unimpressed. I don't like putting out that much phosphorus anyway. I like the Purely Organic Lawn Food (10-0-2), but the price went up from $18 to $22 this year. A bag covers 5,000 sq feet. It's simliar to Innova in that the main ingredient is Soybean Meal. I had really good results with it on my centipede last year. This summer I'm trying the Jobe's Organic Lawn Food 10-0-2 that I can get for $14/bag at my local Lowe's. Not bad for 5k sq feet. I should apply sometime in late May-June and hopefully results are simliar to Purely Organic.... Jobe's is now Soybean Meal also, it used to be chicken litter.


----------



## dre white (May 6, 2019)

Have not tried the Andersons but have tried Anuvia GreenTRX. The numbers are 16 1 2 and the results are amazing. GreenTRX claims that there is little loss on nitrogen from leeching denitrification or volatilization. I have had it as my primary fertilizer applied for 4 weeks now and still is holding a beautiful green color. I might stack it again very soon but anuvia claims 6-8 weeks lasting. 
Here is a video on the product, and I am not a rep, or affiliated with the company in any way. The product works wonderfully imo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kymEbCzJiU


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

+1 on GreenTRX, I am on season two of using it and very pleased with results. seems to provide an even growth speed and nice dark color too. I still feed at 1lb N/month. It runs just under $30 at my local Ewing.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I just called Ewing and they have 1 fifty pound bag left for $27.... I like the fact that GreenTRX has Organic Matter in it and it's fast and slow release. I'm prob going to give it a try. Thanks for the mention, guys.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

bmw said:


> I just called Ewing and they have 1 fifty pound bag left for $27.... I like the fact that GreenTRX has Organic Matter in it and it's fast and slow release. I'm prob going to give it a try. Thanks for the mention, guys.


I really liked GreenTRX last year and just bought 2 more bags for this year.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I wish Ewing stocked GreenTRX in this area. I've called all three of our local-ish locations and none of them have it, or are interested in getting it.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

bmw said:


> Haven't tried the Anderson's Innova, but I'm sure it's a good product, but it is expensive. I've used Milorganite a couple of times and been unimpressed. I don't like putting out that much phosphorus anyway. I like the Purely Organic Lawn Food (10-0-2), but the price went up from $18 to $22 this year. A bag covers 5,000 sq feet. It's simliar to Innova in that the main ingredient is Soybean Meal. I had really good results with it on my centipede last year. This summer I'm trying the Jobe's Organic Lawn Food 10-0-2 that I can get for $14/bag at my local Lowe's. Not bad for 5k sq feet. I should apply sometime in late May-June and hopefully results are simliar to Purely Organic.... Jobe's is now Soybean Meal also, it used to be chicken litter.


I've used Milo too.. and unimpressed.. I do like that with organic you really can't put down too much.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

dre white said:


> Have not tried the Andersons but have tried Anuvia GreenTRX. The numbers are 16 1 2 and the results are amazing. GreenTRX claims that there is little loss on nitrogen from leeching denitrification or volatilization. I have had it as my primary fertilizer applied for 4 weeks now and still is holding a beautiful green color. I might stack it again very soon but anuvia claims 6-8 weeks lasting.
> Here is a video on the product, and I am not a rep, or affiliated with the company in any way. The product works wonderfully imo.


Thanks!! and thanks, @Jacob_S . I'll look it up.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

No problem, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I used GreenTRX as my 1st app in early March and my grass looks very happy. 
Got some Holganix organic 7-9-5 for around $35/50lb bag (my winter soil test showed low P-K) from Ewing that I plan to put down in a couple weeks. 
Holganix also comes in a 10-3-2 with a Hi/Low rate of 3.4/4.6 lb/M.

In case you want to look into it:
https://www.holganix.com/probiotic-fertilizer


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

It seems like there's only 1 place to get GreenTRX.. and it's sold out.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JWAY said:


> I used GreenTRX as my 1st app in early March and my grass looks very happy.
> Got some Holganix organic 7-9-5 for around $35/50lb bag (my winter soil test showed low P-K) from Ewing that I plan to put down in a couple weeks.
> Holganix also comes in a 10-3-2 with a Hi/Low rate of 3.4/4.6 lb/M.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give it a look. That's definitely a god price.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> It seems like there's only 1 place to get GreenTRX.. and it's sold out.


Ewing Irrigation in Alpharetta has Green TRX. They can order the greens grade if you want a small prill size.


----------

